# Craigs List sadness



## bikemonkey (Jun 27, 2018)

Late to the party wanna muscle bike and no one paid any attention to them after they arrived. The addition of the shifter leading to no where is a nice touch on this coaster hub. Should have been more careful with the lipstick...


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

What does it say on the chainguard, "Vista . . ." Who made this bike? Canadian?


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 3, 2018)

Columbia made bikes for Vista. Notice the schwinn like forged fork. Factory installed. A shame that someone added the blue over spray.


----------



## parkrndl (Sep 4, 2018)

krateman said:


> What does it say on the chainguard, "Vista . . ." Who made this bike? Canadian?




Vista Torino 400


----------



## bikemonkey (Sep 6, 2018)

parkrndl said:


> Vista Torino 400View attachment 863942
> 
> View attachment 863943



Nice ads! Thanks for posting those!


----------

